# Skyprince's hometown: SHAH ALAM ( 25 km from Kuala Lumpur-- lots of roads, highways, housing pics ) !



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Shah Alam 

Shah Alam is a city of 350,000 , located just 25 km outside Kuala Lumpur, the capital of Malaysia. It takes 40 minutes by both RapidKL bus and Komuter train from downtown KL . I really would like to share about my town with everybody. I took all these pics since the past 2 weeks. 

Shah Alam is a slow-paced ''middle-class'' town compared to Kuala Lumpur, Penang, Petaling Jaya ( where many upper-classes live ) etc and traffic here is always smooth. 


Okay babe .. let's start the journey . Wroom... Wroom 











Entering Shah Alam city from highway











Inside Shah Alam












Commercial area at Section 9 ( note: This is NOT the city centre of Shah Alam ) 










This is 5-star Concorde Hotel which is very close to my house  My family always have buffet lunch there. 




















Typical roads in Shah Alam city
































downtown Shah Alam seen from a residential area

































Residential area
























Me with Shah Alam lake as backdrop























a typical Malaysian family house 











Many houses in Malaysia have this 
































A typical recreational park in Shah Alam






























http://blog.thestar.com.my/photos/2006/1/11/khssim394_1.jpg









http://www.propnet.com.my/pix/6259.jpg










http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v608/nazrey/gce03_b.jpg









View towards Shah Alam
http://img383.imageshack.us/img383/1559/dsc1692gm7.jpg









Shah Alam mosque











We call this ' Shah Alam Twin Towers ' 













































A roundabout

































Shah Alam mosque, again  It can accommodate 30,000 people in a time














































I saw this billboard 
























Shah Alam mosque and the football field 























Shah Alam mosque with Shah Alam lake and the fountain. Very relaxing


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Typical Malaysian family houses in Shah Alam town









































































my neighborhood area 















































































































































































these three pics were taken by Hisyam from Malaysian forum

by Hisyam ( from Malaysian forum )

]







[/URL]
Acapella Service Apartment, Section 13, Shah Alam



Section 13, Shah Alam



Ilham Aprtment, Shah Alam


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Kuala Lumpur 

I also have some of my pics taken in downtown KL ( sorry a bit off-topic but KL is just 25 km from here and I wanna share my photos )


Here is me and my Korean friend Mr Yun in front of Petronas Towers 










Kuala Lumpur skyline seen from a place called Permai hill ( 350 metres above sea level )











I hope you like my presentation


----------



## Frog (Nov 27, 2004)

I liked the tour, looks like a nice town kay:


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Awesome tour.
Very beautiful mosque and homes.


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Pleasant tour with beautiful scenery , it seems to me that you have made many good friends like Mobasher of Bangladeshi and the above Korean friend Mr Yun ,maybe one day I would find the opporunity to revisit KL and we become kind friends , taking a group photo in front of the Petronas twin towers ! Are you sure ?


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Nice town!


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

hey skyprince maybe next time i go to shah alam you can bring me to that hill overlooking the city. btw the sultan shalahuddin aziz shah mosque is really stunning.

oh ya care to bring me to permai hill too next time?

thank you very much...


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

by Hisyam ( from Malaysian forum )








[/URL]
Acapella Service Apartment, Section 13, Shah Alam



Section 13, Shah Alam



Ilham Aprtment, Shah Alam





frog said:


> I liked the tour, looks like a nice town


Thanks frog. Please, COME ! I will show you around here kay:



Alitezar said:


> Awesome tour.
> Very beautiful mosque and homes.


Thanks buddy, you can come and have lunch at my house once you're here .



cmoonflyer said:


> Pleasant tour with beautiful scenery , it seems to me that you have made many good friends like Mobasher of Bangladeshi and the above Korean friend Mr Yun ,maybe one day I would find the opporunity to revisit KL and we become kind friends , taking a group photo in front of the Petronas twin towers ! Are you sure ?


Loool that will be super kewl cmoon , just inform me before you come and I will prepare a good itinerary for you. It is boring and unmeaningful to visit a country without being accompanied by locals 

What is ur nationality by the way 




ace said:


> hey skyprince maybe next time i go to shah alam you can bring me to that hill overlooking the city. btw the sultan shalahuddin aziz shah mosque is really stunning.
> 
> oh ya care to bring me to permai hill too next time?
> 
> thank you very much...


Thanks dude WOW how do you know those places I thought Shah Alam is very unpopular even among Indonesians... Oh yea for sure I can bring you to Permai Hill a.k.a. Little Genting the view there is super fantastic BUT the place is only accessible by car and very unknown to many Kuala Lumpur residents.




Oxygenbr said:


> Nice town!


Lol i know that my town has very little skyscrapers unlike ur Porto Alegre or Belo Horizonte or Recife etc .. those wonderful cities in Brazilllllllll kay:


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

tuan skyprince, i only know a little about shah alam, mainly from following the malaysia skyscraper forum. the reason i visited was to see the mosque. i went there on a saturday, not so many people in the city but i saw lots of families in the wet wet world.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Malaysia is beautiful! Shah Alam is nice. Putrajaya is one of the most beautiful cities I've ever visited. KL is awesome as usual. Thanks Skyprince!


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

ace said:


> tuan skyprince, i only know a little about shah alam, mainly from following the malaysia skyscraper forum. the reason i visited was to see the mosque. i went there on a saturday, not so many people in the city but i saw lots of families in the wet wet world.


:hilarious: I go to Wet world theme park every month to play with my lil brother 
In fact I just checked the size of Shah Alam Mosque and officially, it's the 2nd largest mosque in Southeast Asia-- your Istiqlal Mosque in Jakarta is bigger and can accommodate 50 000 ++ jamaahs vs Shah Alam's 30 000 ++ 

Yea Shah Alam is a quiet town, unlike the bustling KL. But many of the suburbs of KL ( with some exceptions ) are relatively quiet, especially newly-built areas.





Dhakaiya said:


> Malaysia is beautiful! Shah Alam is nice. Putrajaya is one of the most beautiful cities I've ever visited. KL is awesome as usual. Thanks Skyprince!


Thanks Dhakaiya , I have *so many* Bangladeshi friends here and I have to say that they are very approcheable and extremely friendly and very easy to get along with kay: The Parliament Buildings in Dhaka are so spectacular and inspiring ! I want to visit Kuakata and the world's longest sea-beach in Cox Bazaar too kay:


----------



## forrestcat (Apr 21, 2006)

Nice pics Skyprince..anyway..is the sky in the Klang Valley always that gloomy nowadays ?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Great pics mate!


----------



## Jiangwho (Jun 29, 2006)

very nice town. the street level pics are very good.


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

so clean, so green, so beautiful, I would loveeeeee to live there forever!!! Thanks Skyprince for the tour!


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

forrestcat said:


> Nice pics Skyprince..anyway..is the sky in the Klang Valley always that gloomy nowadays ?


Hey kawan, yea... these days it's getting rainier ... Clear blue skies in the morning and thunderstorms in the afternoon in KL area.




Mr Denmark said:


> Great pics mate!


Thanks dude I luv your Malmo pics too.... oops..... Copenhagen .... 




VVV said:


> very nice town. the street level pics are very good.


I prefer street level pics 1000000000000000000000 times more than aerial skyline view, because this gives a real picture of a city.





Nadini said:


> so clean, so green, so beautiful, I would loveeeeee to live there forever!!! Thanks Skyprince for the tour!


Thanks Nadini, please come to KL ! But nothing beats your wonderful Beirut and the entire Lebanon ! A small country but very highly productive with million mysteries :banana: Ramadan kareem sister


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

hey skyprince just want to know how do people get around in shah alam? 

last time there i took rapidkl bus U528 from Pasaramakota to Hentian Pusat Bandar Shah Alam then took a walk to the mosque and walked back to the bus station. then going back took rapidkl bus U529 (it went around the suburbs of Shah Alam, i think passing a university campus) to the Shah Alam KTM train station and took the train back to KL Sentral


----------



## Hisyam (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi Skyprince... congratulation for having Shah Alam in this international thread and i am glad u picked some of my pictures in this forum. I work in Shah Alam too and i will personally contribute some pictures of Shah Alam later.

To start with, here is picture at Section 7, Shah Alam showing part of UiTM University Campus


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

ace4 said:


> hey skyprince just want to know how do people get around in shah alam?


Hi hunie  anyway .. most young ppl like me simply travel by RapidKL bus ( only MYR 1 for one-day unlimited rides ! ) to get around Shah Alam .... but most working ppl here have their own car. 



> last time there i took rapidkl bus U528 from Pasaramakota to Hentian Pusat Bandar Shah Alam


Err......from Pasaramakota and KL Sentral station... it's not U528... but U80 bus :naughty: 



> then took a walk to the mosque and walked back to the bus station. then going back took rapidkl bus U529 (it went around the suburbs of Shah Alam, i think passing a university campus) to the Shah Alam KTM train station and took the train back to KL Sentral


A great journey but I gotta say that you only saw 5% the whole of Shah Alam's magic attractions  There are many many secret hilly areas where fantastic scenery of the city can be spotted -- and also you missed the lake-- there are certain areas of Shah Alam lake with fantastic heavenly views !




Hisyam said:


> Hi Skyprince... congratulation for having Shah Alam in this international thread and i am glad u picked some of my pictures in this forum. I work in Shah Alam too and i will personally contribute some pictures of Shah Alam later.


Thanks Hisyam. Where exactly you work at ? OMG OMG I can see my dad's office in your UiTM pic


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Shah Alam pics ( by alsen )


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

*Skyprince*, an amazing and well-developped city. Everything is so clean!

Malaysia is a true tropical beauty. Whatever I see in Malaysia is wonderful! But I am a huge fan of Malaysia, anyway 

Thanks for sharing those lovely pictures with the skyscraper community!


----------



## Rupmulalauk (Jul 29, 2002)

Finally! Very nice presentation!


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Bukit Jelutong, Shah Alam
by Hisyam




























Bukit Jelutong sub town centre








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Thanks very much , Matt and Baqthier :banana: . Well, my hometown Shah Alam has a lot to do more ( it still lacks shopping malls, hospital, bus terminal, and even a decent cinema  ) It's a perfect place to build your house but not the right place to chill out with friends.

Thanks again


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Shah Alam skylines/ housing estates  






























































I always go to this Mac donald 




















Middle-class housing












Shah Alam City Centre (SACC) Mall :eat: 






























Shah Alam Mosque










Some where in Shah Alam











Bukit Jelutong, Shah Alam
by Hisyam




























Bukit Jelutong sub town centre








[/QUOTE]


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Very nice photos, Skyprince. 
Malaysia, both rural and urban, looks like a very livable place.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

staff said:


> Very nice photos, Skyprince.
> Malaysia, both rural and urban, looks like a very livable place.


謝謝 !! :banana: There are some Westerners who build their houses in some of the most interior parts of the country, cuz they like it . 

Are u from China or Sweden ?


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

*Skyprince*, how many inhabitants are living in your hometown? The speed of development always amazes me most about South East Asian countries like Malaysia and above all the discipline and cleaniness!:cheers: It is just like Singapore.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Matthias Offodile said:


> *Skyprince*, how many inhabitants are living in your hometown? The speed of development always amazes me most about South East Asian countries like Malaysia and above all the discipline and cleaniness!:cheers: It is just like Singapore.


Hi Matt, there are only 350,000 people in the town. Thanks for your praise, but , currently Malaysia's GDP isn't rising as much as it was in the 1990's.... this year it' only expected to grow 5.7 percent.. it's nothing compared to the current progress of many African states. In terms of cleanliness, I think Japan is home to the world's cleanest cities, I was quite impressed with the level of hygiene there


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Looks very nice. I like the houses.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

nice looking pics.谢谢。


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

> Hi Matt, there are only 350,000 people in the town. Thanks for your praise, but , currently Malaysia's GDP isn't rising as much as it was in the 1990's.... this year it' only expected to grow 5.7 percent.. it's nothing compared to the current progress of many African states. In terms of cleanliness, I think Japan is home to the world's cleanest cities, I was quite impressed with the level of hygiene there



Skyprince, thanks for the info! 350 000 is not too big and not too small! 

Yes, as far as economy is concerned: Malaysia is growing sustainably now, it is a well-diversified economy and has (realtively) high GDP figures! It has a world-class infrastructure (no matter what I have seen of Malaysia, it is spotless:cheers, so growth rates can easily come back to the 90´s.

Believe me, numerous European cities look "dirty" and "washed-out" in comparison to what I have seen about Malaysia. 
(Japan is a very high scale of measurement) but one thing would interest me because you know both countries: which cities are cleaner Singapore or Japanese cities?


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Matthias Offodile said:


> Skyprince, thanks for the info! 350 000 is not too big and not too small!
> 
> Yes, as far as economy is concerned: Malaysia is growing sustainably now, it is a well-diversified economy and has (realtively) high GDP figures! It has a world-class infrastructure (no matter what I have seen of Malaysia, it is spotless:cheers, so growth rates can easily come back to the 90´s.
> 
> ...


Hi Matt, thanks again !! Well M'sia per-capita GDP isn't that high actually, this year it's only around $ 12,700 -- still a far cry from average OECD level. Botswana, EG, Seychelles and South Africa all have higher figures :eat: 

In my opinion,  Tokyo and Osaka win hands down against Singapore and KL in terms of cleanliness -- it's obvious once you walk thru the streets -- and Japan has strong recycling attitude and their garbage disposal is more organized. Of course Singapore and Malaysia are clean too but I hope both can reach the level of Japan anytime soon ! 

Well, cleanliness or economic indicators aren't really a big matter for me , nothing beats the exciting multi-racial socities and lifestyles of Arab Gulf and Sub-saharan African countries !


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Shah Alam is only 25 km west of K.Lumpur











An apartment near Shah Alam










Shah Alam city at night











Shah Alam stadium
Can accommodate 81,000 spectators





















Quality hotel Shah Alam























































Faculty of Engineering , UiTM Shah Alam


----------



## Vixtro (Apr 9, 2007)

wow, what a nice looking town, I didn't know Malaysia was like this! Considering Malaysia is still technically a developing country this town looks as if it's from some highly devloped country. Id love to see what Malaysia is like in the near future, Ithink it will be a very successful country.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Thanks Vixtro, well.. some ppl really have untrue picture about Malaysia..Yes I hope it will reach full-fledged status soon  Per-capita GDP was $12,800 in 2006. Still much to be done in order to join OECD. Well, I know that you're half Asian..


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Some of my mum's relatives live in Shah Alam in fact I sometimes stay there when I'm in KL. Anyway, I would like to see more of the stadium. Its one of the most impressive in South East Asia besides the Senayan complex in Jakarta.


----------



## Vixtro (Apr 9, 2007)

Skyprince said:


> Thanks Vixtro, well.. some ppl really have untrue picture about Malaysia..Yes I hope it will reach full-fledged status soon  Per-capita GDP was $12,800 in 2006. Still much to be done in order to join OECD. Well, I know that you're half Asian..


Well I knew Kuala lumpur is very developed. don't get me wrong, I know Malaysia isn't poor and it's a highly industrialised country but I did not think there were places as developed or more so outside of KL, I mean this town looks more developed then a lot of ones we have in Australia. Yes I'm half asian (filipino)


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

WANCH said:


> Some of my mum's relatives live in Shah Alam in fact I sometimes stay there when I'm in KL. Anyway, I would like to see more of the stadium. Its one of the most impressive in South East Asia besides the Senayan complex in Jakarta.


It's really nice to hear that  Which part of Shah Alam did you stay ? I live in Section 9 haha.. Well Shah Alam stadium is the 2nd largest in Malaysia after Bukit Jalil in KL.


----------

